# new addition



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know much about them as breeders, but I do know they have produced nice dogs..

Afterglow Poodles
Afterglow

Also I've heard of 
Serekunda Poodles
standard poodles

But I wouldn't deal with Somanic...


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

afterglow is defently one i will be looking into at some point... ill have a look at the other site as i have never heard of them


----------

